# Mono mad kit



## Ward Green (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking for a mono mag kit for domed side cover,Abu drum reel


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Reel Kustom reels in Fredericksburg VA... look em up on Google and Facebook


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Go to Hookless.com Foran reel service.
Jerry is a great guy to deal with and has what you need.
Rick


----------

